
Is Pokemon Go's success sustainable? - vikashkoushik
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/is-pokemon-gos-success-sustainable
======
akshay_p93
I think as long as they do not show advertisements when i am about to catch
one their growth will continue. You do not want some ad showing up just as you
are about to get a wild charizard, or blastoise. Although they will have to
add the others to their list of pokemon. I read that this version has 151 data
files for pokemon. Did not include Entei, Suicune, or Raikou.

